# almost got cheated today.



## seamon (Jan 3, 2014)

Finally bought my Inspiron 15 today.
I had ordered it a week ago. Today the shopkeeper had opened the package before I arrived on the pretext of installing new software. I got suspicious and downloaded HW monitor then and there and battery wear showed 2%.
Now I am grateful to think digit forums for letting me know that such a software existed.

Moreover, the shop was a Dell exclusive store, the only one in the city. I would advise all laptop buyers to carry a PD loaded with this software.
The shopkeeper replaced the battery and put the damaged one in another new laptop.

Also, lenovo y500's battery SUCKS!!
Its capacity is only 7414mWh whereas my new Dell has 66600mWh. Almost 9 times more.

For a moment I was like WTF!!
I almost thought that my y500's battery is defective but then I googled it and found that it is normal.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2014)

> Its capacity is only 7414mWh whereas my new Dell has 66600mWh. Almost 9 times more.


That cant be right


----------



## ratul (Jan 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Finally bought my Inspiron 15 today.
> I had ordered it a week ago. Today the shopkeeper had opened the package before I arrived on the pretext of installing new software. I got suspicious and downloaded HW monitor then and there and battery wear showed 2%.
> Now I am grateful to think digit forums for letting me know that such a software existed.
> 
> ...



i don't think that he might have changed the battery, when i got my inspiron 15R (delivered to my home directly from dell), it was at 2% wear level, so does everyone else's inspirons who posted in the dell thread..
Dell's stock batteries are of very poor quality, and i think the wear level is due to the intensive testing (diagnostics and all) that all laptops are put through before delivering..


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> That cant be right


That info is correct..... Both laptops show 0% wear. Dell battery backup is simply amazing.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

ROFL.. @op dude you mistook mWh with mAh. 
mWh=mAh*voltage. 

A 14.8 V battery with 4460 mAH gives you 66,000 milliwatt hours (66 watt-hours)
Check your facts.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ROFL.. @op dude you mistook mWh with mAh.
> mWh=mAh*voltage.
> 
> A 14.8 V battery with 4460 mAH gives you 66,000 milliwatt hours (66 watt-hours)
> Check your facts.



This happened to one of my classmates too. According to him, he bought a phone with 15000 mAh battery.


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ROFL.. @op dude you mistook mWh with mAh.
> mWh=mAh*voltage.
> 
> A 14.8 V battery with 4460 mAH gives you 66,000 milliwatt hours (66 watt-hours)
> Check your facts.




You check yours. HW monitor doesn't show mAh.

Dell Inspiron 15 

*s23.postimg.org/w1l5egs5j/Untitled.jpg

Lenovo ideapad y500

*s10.postimg.org/bhlbpr8r9/lenovo.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2014)

Then HWmonitor is showing wrong info.. Its impossible to have that big of a difference between two battery capacities

My Acer Aspire v7 shows 53400mWh
Perhaps the Y500 is showing wrong info..


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Then HWmonitor is showing wrong info.. Its impossible to have that big of a difference between two battery capacities
> 
> My Acer Aspire v7 shows 53400mWh
> Perhaps the Y500 is showing wrong info..



My lenovo z500 is showing 45440 mWh, so there must be something wrong.... The difference just cant quite be that much


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

I checked with battery Care, it's the same 7414 mWH.
If you Google this and check other sites, many people have the same


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2014)

I still think it is actually mAh now mWh.. 
You can see the 3rd partyt replacement battery for Y500 here.. It says 4400 mAh not in mWh
Exilient Y500 6 cells Battery - Buy Online @ Rs.2316/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

It is clearly written mWH in the software


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2014)

I know but maybe the software isnt designed to read mAh unit ? or maybe Lenovo screwed up their indicators ?..
It is impossible to have a that big difference in any similar product mate..
Regardless, you facing battery shortage in a gaming laptop is not a big issue.. Most people face this and know this will happen beforehand..
If you wanted battery life, you should have gone with an ultrabook or something like that..
If you truly need more battery, purchase another (cost 2.6k) and use both.. (Inconvenient)


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Idk y500's battery life is so little, 10 mins 50 to 5 COD ghosts maxed

I just bought the inspiron yesterday


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2014)

Whoa ? really ? That is really bad battery life mate.. You should probably have a checkup in the service center


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Everything is maxed even brightness, it's always plugged in when I use it so I don't care much.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2014)

Since we're on the topic, how bad is 0.8% wear in 2 months? Mine is a desktop replacement laptop with monitor and everything connected, so it doesnt get discharged ever...


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't believe it. mAh is unit of charge NOT unit of energy. Plz Keep in mind that different laptops have very different power requirements that vary based on the components and how well the operating system manages power consumption. 

@12.192 V (as in the HWM screenshot), 66600 mWh translates to ~5462 mAh. 

 My dell studio laptop's battery, @11.1v and 56Wh (56000mWh) gives ~5045mAh rating. 



NOW go back and read my first comment. Understand it if you can understand basic physics.

PS: don't just frantically search google and decide on something to be true/false without understanding its meaning. Also in case you are wondering, just pull out your battery and read the specifications mentioned on it.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine shows it correctly!
*i.imgur.com/xieuWa7.png

Its clear that the batteries' capacity is more or less similar. Just that the Y500 uses dGPU all the time which makes its battery backup abysmal.


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

@sksundaram please stfu,  your post is not even relevant here because   I am taking about mWh and not mAh.

@utkarsh my battery shows 7414 mWh no matter what software i use. Could it be defective?? In notebook review forums there was another guy with gt 650m and similar battery stats, ie close to 7000 mWh. His showed 9% wear.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, as you wish. I am not even going to lower my standards by replying to a derogatory comment.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 4, 2014)

Why do people feel that they are free to use words like stfu in a forum. Civilization is a fail it seems for some.


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea that's because it's already at its lowest point..your standard I mean.


----------



## snap (Jan 4, 2014)

even if someones post is irrelevant there is no need to resort to expletives. Atleast sundram had the decency of being the better man unlike someone else


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> @sksundaram please stfu,  your post is not even relevant here because   I am taking about mWh and not mAh.
> 
> @utkarsh my battery shows 7414 mWh no matter what software i use. Could it be defective?? In notebook review forums there was another guy with gt 650m and similar battery stats, ie close to 7000 mWh. His showed 9% wear.


That kind of language isn't warranted here. Usually I ban straight away but I'm letting you off with a warning.

sksundram very politely asked you to take the battery of your laptop out and read what is written over there. Whether it is mAh or mWh. You didn't bother to do.

A laptop typically uses 15 to 20 W or Joules per second when under battery while browsing or doing minimal things.

Simple physics tells me, a 7000 mWh or 7 Wh battery won't even be able to run a laptop for 0.5 hour or 30 minutes.



seamon said:


> It is clearly written mWH in the software


Software CAN be wrong.

Just remove the battery and read what's written on it.


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Sksundaram was repeatedly implying that I was mistaking mWh with mAh when  I clearly showed in the pics that I was not.
Laptop battery label says 72Wh which translates to 72000mWh but I get 10% of that. Could it be a defective battery??
Still shows 0% wear.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Sksundaram was repeatedly implying that I was mistaking mWh with mAh when  I clearly showed in the pics that I was not.
> Laptop battery label says 72Wh which translates to 72000mWh but I get 10% of that. Could it be a defective battery??
> Still shows 0% wear.


What does the voltage rating on the battery say?

Yes, your battery is defective but not because software is reporting so. But because it simply doesn't last enough.


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

10.8v and 6700mAh.
Could it be a bios issue?


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> 10.8v and 6700mAh.
> Could it be a bios issue?


Now multiply

10.8V with 6700 mAh

What do you get?

It's not even a BIOS issue or anything. Lenovo have designed their battery to return mAh reading whereas the software has been designed to publish whatever the battery returns as the mWh reading.

Another proof? *www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/1ckaju/lenovo_y580_battery_issue/


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh that makes it clear. Thank you.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Oh that makes it clear. Thank you.


Thank sksundram. Not me.


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2014)

Nah.... No one but you knew about lenovo's battery policy which was creating the problem.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nah.... No one but you knew about lenovo's battery policy which was creating the problem.


No, I didn't know anything.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nah.... No one but you knew about lenovo's battery policy which was creating the problem.


No, I didn't know anything.


----------

